# Matt's Budget 2 Channel System



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Other than my DIY speakers I don't really have anything to brag about but maybe someone here wants to know what I have. Plus this is a requirement to win the contests. I have a modest 2 channel system that I use exclusively for listening to music.

Mains - Roman Bednarek's Microbes customized for Vifa XT25 Tweeter
Subs - My Cheap but good sounding DIY 12" subs 4 cu ft ported tuned to 24hz. Using Goldwood GW-1244 drivers
Sub Amp - Parasound HCA 1000
Mains Amp - Arcam Delta 290
CD Player - Parasound C/DP-1000
Speaker Cable - Audioquest Granite
Interconnects - Kimber Hero
Other Misc - Gain, 80hz crossover between subs and main, subs and mains time alignment, and parametric eq provided by a PC with an Audigy 2zs running the custom KX drivers. It also functions as the preamp for the whole system and allows me to playback lossless music through my stereo from the network.

Preamps - 2 Parasound P/HP-850 As my stereo no longer needs a preamp one of the P/HP-850 unit sits on the rack looking pretty. The other one is hooked up to my PC at work functioning as a headphone amplifier for my headphones, hooked up to an M-Audio Audiophile Soundcard.
Headphones - Sennheiser HD600s


----------

